# wild camping near Dover ferry terminal



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Just to clarify what people have been saying are they no wild camping near Dover? I wasn't sure as it seems that there a different opinions on the subject. I've got a 09:30am ferry out of Dover on SeaFrance ferry. We wanted somewhere where our 8 meter van would be safe and quite.

Any suggestions?

Frankia MH


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, we usually stop on marine parade for the night when using an early ferry, and have never had a problem.

Regards M&D


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Mandy and Dave have you changed Motorhome?*

Thanks by the way for letting me know about the stopover - I had heard it was not a option due to police fining people?

Also have you changed your motorhome I seem to remember it being a Frankia?

Many thanks

Samantha


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi FrankiaMH

Most people overnight on Marine Parade, the length of your van should not be a problem. There are parking restrictions so be carefull, I think that they come into force at 8:00 am so you should be off to the ferry terminal by then. Marine Parade is just a road, very wide with ample parking either side.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=727

Do not try to enter into marine parade coming from the ferry terminal direction, you need to go past this because of a width restriction. You might get through depending on your width. 
I seem to remember you go to the next lights or roundabout and turn left. 
You will need to go back the same way the next morning. 
Their is plenty of room to turn on marine parade, even for a U turn. 
Looking at the above map, you need to use Wellesley Road to get onto and exit Marine Parade. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Also have you changed your motorhome I seem to remember it being a Frankia?


 Yes we have a Eura mobil now, couldn't get to grips with the garage in the other one! :roll:

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Dover Parking*

This photo was taken on Marine parade a few years ago, this is the very top of marine Parade near the now defunct hoverspeed buildings, this area is now clearly marked as coach parking, and you will be moved on by wardens or the police, carry on down the road for around 400yds and you can park without problems, parking meters are in use, but not for overnight stops, if you arrive there at 3pm then you will have to put a few coins in the meter, I think that the metered parking restrictions ends at 6pm? not sure.
I like to get there around mid afternoon if poss, put a couple of pounds in the meter, therfore avoiding the tea time rush hour.

Regards M&D


----------

